# What's wrong with this



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

Saw this truck at the supply house Someone needs spelling lessons


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

At least he has the contstruction market cornered...


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

I see your misspelling and raise you a made up word. Remodalations


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

bct p&h said:


> I see your misspelling and raise you a made up word. Remodalations


With that pic, your raise also includes Responsability, under the 25% off.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

bct p&h said:


> I see your misspelling and raise you a made up word. Remodalations


Miguelin has serious made up word problems even in Spanish. Please if someone can find the word RUFO in the dictionaries let me know.......


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

No bueno...must be from the great state of New Hampster..........I wonder if he has a regimistration for that truck..........LOL


----------

